# J'vous ai apporté des bonbons...



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

J'vous ai apporté des bonbons 
Parce que les fleurs c'est périssable 
Puis les bonbons c'est tellement bon 
Bien qu'les fleurs soient plus présentables 
Surtout quand elles sont en bouton 
J'vous ai apporté des bonbons...

Voila un fil qui n'apportera pas grand chose à par l'eau à la bouche mais j'avais envie de dire que les bonbons, c'est bon, surtout les car en sac!





Et vous, vous aimez quoi?


----------



## duracel (8 Décembre 2008)

"Le bon malakoff"
Une petite barre chocolat/praliné avec des éclat des noisettes emballée dans un papier doré.

Malheureusement il me semble que cela n'existe plus.
Et ça me donne envie de pleurer.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> "Le bon malakoff"
> Une petite barre chocolat/praliné avec des éclat des noisettes emballée dans un papier doré.
> 
> Malheureusement il me semble que cela n'existe plus.
> Et ça me donne envie de pleurer.


exact 
maison mère absorbée par Suchard qui prefera developper la version maison:  les Rochers


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Décembre 2008)

_Dragibus, What else ?_​


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

en ce moment, ca:


----------



## boodou (8 Décembre 2008)

encore en vente en boulangerie, les oursons guimauve/chocolat


----------



## DeepDark (8 Décembre 2008)

Très bon choix pascalformac


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

t'es sûr que c'est pas une compression de César ou une oeuvre de Buren?


-
A propos de boulangerie
j'indique à Duracel qu'on trouve des artisans qui font des"malakoffs"
( du moins c'est ainsi qu'eux les presentent)


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> "Le bon malakoff"
> Une petite barre chocolat/praliné avec des éclat des noisettes emballée dans un papier doré.
> 
> Malheureusement il me semble que cela n'existe plus.
> Et ça me donne envie de pleurer.



Et si, on en trouve encore sur le net visiblement. Je ne sais pas s'ils ont le même goût qu'avant mais je me laisserais bien tenter de nouveau...

Ici...http://www.achat-grenoble.com/pro15356-Chocolat-Barre-Malakoff-Praline-Noisette-a-l-Ancienne.htm


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A propos de boulangerie
> j'indique à Duracel qu'on trouve des artisans qui font des"malakoffs"
> ( du moins c'est ainsi qu'eux les presentent)



J'ai essayé ceux d'un artisan et j'ai été déçue, c'était pas pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

ça ressemble vachement au doubitchou


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2008)

Ca






ou ça






ou ça


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> ça



Recette?

http://www.linternaute.com/femmes/cuisine/recette/310037/1225198587/calissons_maison.shtml

Et ils se rapprochent de très près des vrais, j'en ai fait une bonne centaine hier...


----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

Si j'osais...:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*C'est Noël, les fils de bouffe fleurissent"


...Ben oui... Même si là, il ne s'agit pas de bouffe mais de bonbons, on en mange pas qu'à Noël?
*


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Si j'osais...:love:



J'adorrrrrre..... ces bonbons là!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Recette?
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/femmes/cuisine/recette/310037/1225198587/calissons_maison.shtml
> 
> Et ils se rapprochent de très près des vrais, j'en ai fait une bonne centaine hier...


trop de sucre
un des grands interets de l'amande en patisserie est d'avoir un gout assez fin qui trop souvent est flingué par ajout trop abondant  de sucre
J'ai encore gouté Samedi un "bonbon-patisserie" à l'amande sans ajout de sucre à l'interieur ( uniquement l'enrobage qui est sucré)
divin


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

Ya que le chocolat de vrai, que je dis moi :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> J'ai encore gouté Samedi un "bonbon-patisserie" à l'amande sans ajout de sucre à l'interieur ( uniquement l'enrobage qui est sucré)
> divin



C'était quoi comme bonbon?


----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ya que le chocolat de vrai, que je dis moi :love:



Mais bon il y en faut pour tous les goûts...





:love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Mais bon il y en faut pour tous les goûts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> C'était quoi comme bonbon?


damaselles du languedoc
( maison linea à claret)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Et vous, vous aimez quoi?



Le Prozac®...


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le Prozac®...



A bon????

J'aurais plutôt pensé à ça:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Ah... Et donc ; le Bounty® ?... A oui... Quand même


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> damaselles du languedoc
> ( maison linea à claret)



Hummmm, je suis allée voir ce que c'était... Pinaise que ça m'a l'air bon!
J'habite pas très loin, je crois bien que j'irais un jour par là bas y goûter pour voir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Bon, sinon, pour être un peu sérieux et rester dans le sujet, il y a bien les fameuses Merlottes® :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, sinon, pour être un peu sérieux et rester dans le sujet, il y a bien les fameuses Merlottes® :love:



Je ne connais pas, ça se présente comment?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Je ne connais pas, ça se présente comment?



ben... Des merdes aux échalotes!

Ouééééééééééé! 'Tain! Ça marche depuis que j'ai 7 ans, cette vanne à la con   

35 années de franche poilade! :love:

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, sinon, pour être un peu sérieux et rester dans le sujet, il y a bien les fameuses Merlottes® :love:



Et dire que je pensais que c'était un poisson...


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ben... Des merdes aux échalotes!
> 
> Ouééééééééééé! 'Tain! Ça marche depuis que j'ai 7 ans, cette vanne à la con
> 
> ...



P*%`¨¶ 
Et moi qui me suis e.:&#8800;}<) à chercher ce que c'était dans google...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et dire que je pensais que c'était un poisson...



Ouais ouais... Mais toi tu joues hors catégories...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> P*%`¨¶
> Et moi qui me suis e.:&#8800;}<) à chercher ce que c'était dans google...


  

Y'a des jours comme ça où je trouve la vie moins merdique... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a des jours comme ça où je trouve la vie moins merdique... :love: :love: :love:



"Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN."


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

Bon, sinon, moi j'aime bien ça aussi...






J'en mets un max dans la bouche, un délice...


----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais ouais... Mais toi tu joues hors catégories...



T'as surement raison... Pourtant je voyais un truc de ce genre...

Mais revenons aux bonbons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> T'as surement raison... Pourtant je voyais un truc de ce genre...



Oh bordel de Doc!...
Madame Nountchak a fait une fausse couche ?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> J'en mets un max dans la bouche, un délice...



*Oui pareil*
que pour les gorges profondes


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> T'as surement raison... Pourtant je voyais un truc de ce genre...



Je crois que c'est la recette??? 
http://www.lapetiteacademie.qc.ca/niveaux/6eprojets/20012002/sciences/blob.html


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Bon, sinon, moi j'aime bien ça aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En novembre dernier, jai passé quelques jours en Angleterre. Temps pourri, froid, pluie (comme dhabitude :rateau: ). Je commande un chocolat chaud, on mapporte un chocolat avec au-dessus de la guimauve, de la crème fouettée :love:

Ah ces british


----------



## fredintosh (8 Décembre 2008)

De quoi vous faire passer l'envie...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> De quoi vous faire passer l'envie...


Didjou ! Ça dissuade


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

c'est du fake  toshoppé à donf 
( très mal fait en plus)


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est du fake  toshoppé à donf
> ( très mal fait en plus)



Ah ben ça alors !...


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est du fake  toshoppé à donf
> ( très mal fait en plus)



Peut être mais quant tu déjeune ça fait tout drôle...:sick:

Aller, un bon dentiste et ça repart!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

le tableau est assez marrant car la syntaxe peut laisser entendre que chaque berlingot fait 250 g
 ca fait une friandise assez  dense


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2008)

Je vous recommande vivement les suppositoires au poivre.
Pour faire des blagues a vos amis c'est désopilant.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2008)

.
.
.
.
Plus c'est chimique, plus ça pique, plus j'aime


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

Rien qu'à voir la photo j'en salive en imaginant déjà le goût piquant :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aime bien ceux-là


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien ceux-là



Lexomil en mega bloc???:affraid:


----------



## Lamégère (9 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien ceux-là



1/4 pas plus sinon le lendemain ça fait mal... 

Sinon ya les bonbons aux palourdes, je sais pas ce que ça donne, faudrait voir avec les Bretons...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je devais le faire 





Mais sinon ma vrai drogue niveau bonbon c'est les fameux:


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Sinon ya les bonbons aux palourdes, je sais pas ce que ça donne, faudrait voir avec les Bretons...



La Palourde est un petit délice composé d'un coeur tendre délicatement feuilleté dans une coquille de fin praliné... En fin de bouche, vous retrouverez tous les arômes du caramel de Bretagne pur beurre à la fleur de sel de Guérande. 
*Dégustation :* à laisser fondre dans la bouche... 

*Composition : *sucre, glucose, lait concentré, beurre salé 10%, sel, praliné, noisettes, amandes 15%.


Bien sûr, j'ai pas deviné toute seule hein... 

Par contre, je vais en Bretagne cet été et je ne manquerais pas d'en acheter, j'en bave d'avance...


----------



## Lamégère (9 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> La Palourde est un petit délice composé d'un coeur tendre délicatement feuilleté dans une coquille de fin praliné... En fin de bouche, vous retrouverez tous les arômes du caramel de Bretagne pur beurre à la fleur de sel de Guérande.
> *Dégustation :* à laisser fondre dans la bouche...
> 
> *Composition : *sucre, glucose, lait concentré, beurre salé 10%, sel, praliné, noisettes, amandes 15%.
> ...



Sur que vu comme ça, on en mangerait


----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2008)

c'est bon les schoko-bons


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2008)

Rhoooo, je les avais oublié ceux-là...






Qu'est ce que j'ai pu me râpé la langue...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Et les couilles de Mamouth!!!





Ne me dites pas que je suis le seul à en avoir manger


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et les couilles de Mamouth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plutôt:






C'est plus dans l'air du temps

et encore 10 centimes dans certains kiosk&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> plutôt:
> C'est plus dans l'air du temps
> 
> et encore 10 centimes dans certains kiosk&#8230; :rose:



10 centimes mais 2 dents(voir 4) en moins


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2008)

Le seul, le vrai, l'unique:








:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Décembre 2008)

J'en ai toujours 3 ou 4 dans la bagnole....
Il en faut au moins 2 dans la bouche à la fois pour bien sentir le goût. 





_Edit à Fab'Fab en dessous : Oui, je l'ai pensé la connerie en l'écrivant aussi._


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> J'en ai toujours 3 ou 4 dans la bagnole....
> Il en faut au moins 2 dans la bouche à la fois pour bien sentir le goût.



J'ai failli dire une connerie... :love:


----------



## NED (10 Décembre 2008)

petit péché mignon :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> petit péché mignon :



Vé! Il manquait plus que lui...
Et z-y-va! C'est reparti pour 40 pages...


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (10 Décembre 2008)

Perso je la préfère sous forme buvable... :love:




De la part du boulet pour PATOCHMAN


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (10 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


>



Je sais pas pourquoi en voyant ça m'a rappeler des souvenir de jeunesse...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi en voyant ça m'a rappeler des souvenir de jeunesse...




Wouah, on dirait Supermoquette!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2008)

Moi je ne mange rien que des fruits, des légumes et des cérales.


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> J'en ai toujours 3 ou 4 dans la bagnole....
> Il en faut au moins 2 dans la bouche à la fois pour bien sentir le goût.



J'avais une collègue qui, lorsqu'elle mangeait ces bonbons là, avait une haleine de pipi, sans rire... :affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi je ne mange rien que des fruits, des légumes et des cérales.



Et tu bois???


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2008)

Du jus d'orange concentré, de l'eau et du thé vert.

Rien d'autre.

Un homme pur et vertueux à besoin de nourriture saine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Du jus d'orange concentré, de l'eau et du thé vert.
> 
> Rien d'autre.
> 
> Un homme pur et vertueux à besoin de nourriture saine.




Estomak, sors de ce corps!! 


Test: Platon est-il un philosophe présocratique? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> J'avais une collègue qui, lorsqu'elle mangeait ces bonbons là, avait une haleine de pipi, sans rire... :affraid:


une question

c'est quoi une haleine de pipi?

je pose la question par intérêt scientifique!
( ne fréquentant pas des membres de la secte des buveurs de pipi)
A ne pas confondre avec les buveurs de pisse  bien entendu ; ceux là sont fort nombreux, grosse concentration lors des AES Macg  d'ailleurs 

ce qui est un nectar des Dieux pour l'un peut etre qualifié de pisse par d'autres

(A l'exception de Mackie qui lui avale quasi tout avec un égal air ravi )


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une question
> 
> c'est quoi une haleine de pipi?
> 
> ...


 
Généralement c'est quand tu as la bouche trop près de la ch***e, donc avoir une très mauvaise haleine qui ne fleur pas bon le printemps, un peu comme l'odeur de petite fille négligée (vous me passerez l'expression hein) mais en pire... Bref ça sent pas bon quoi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Décembre 2008)

Dis - donc..... avec le fil sur le MQCD le bar vire un tantinet sur le scato on dirait.... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2008)

ben là c'est parti d'un bonbon qui donne mauvaise haleine et une etrange expression fut utilisée

ceci dit  lasagesse peut faire preuve de compassion et conseiller à la collegue d'autres bonbons , ou de ne pas lui faire face pendant qu'elle mange ces bonbons là


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Dis - donc..... avec le fil sur le MQCD le bar vire un tantinet sur le scato on dirait.... :mouais:


  Alors on recadre dans le sujet avec des bonbons traditionnels japonais...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Alors on recadre dans le sujet avec des bonbons traditionnels japonais...


Merci Lamégère... 
Un peu de sérieux donc.


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Merci Lamégère...
> Un peu de sérieux donc.


 
Heureusement que tu es là pour remonter le niveau au dessus des bottes...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Test: Platon est-il un philosophe présocratique? :mouais:



Et qui est-tu pour oser prétendre juger l'oeuvre de Platon, tout philosophe mineur de la Rennéscience Italienne fut-il ? :mouais:


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une question
> 
> c'est quoi une haleine de pipi?



Et bien, lorsqu'elle parlait, ça sentait un peu comme la litière d'un chat, un litière pas propre, bien sur...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit  lasagesse peut faire preuve de compassion et conseiller à la collegue d'autres bonbons , ou de ne pas lui faire face pendant qu'elle mange ces bonbons là



Après avoir découvert d'où venait le problème, il est évident que j'ai dit à ma collègue ce qu'il en était...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Alors on recadre dans le sujet avec des bonbons traditionnels japonais...



Forme surprenante... Et tu as goûté?


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Forme surprenante... Et tu as goûté?


Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion 

En revanche ceux là arrachent! 





Et en plus après t'as une bonne haleine


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Je
> En revanche ceux là arrachent!
> 
> 
> ...



Rhooooo, je connais la liqueur, c'est bon et surtout après un repas chargé:love::love::love:


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

Ceux là par contre zont pas l'air bien goûtus :affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ceux là par contre zont pas l'air bien goûtus :affraid:



Héhé, je connaissais les fleurs de bach en goutte mais pas en bonbon!!!


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

En ce moment je carbure avec celles là


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> En ce moment je carbure avec celles là


Cest curieux, létiquette me rappelle des gens au boulot


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

Y en a plein d'autre!! 

Pour messieurs... 





Pour mesdames... 





Et pour les obsédés... :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> *Qui veut sucer spiderman?*








Promis, demain j'arrête...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


>




*La succion de la coucougnette*
procure du plaisir


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2008)

Celle là, fallait la trouver!!!


----------



## Lamégère (13 Décembre 2008)

C'est clair quand dans le domaine du bonbon on voit vraiment tout et n'importe quoi...


----------

